# CZ Ultra Lux .22



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Recently went to the range to try out my new CZ .22. It was very comfortable to shoot and using sub sonic rounds in a few clips it hardly made a sound. Sort of like an air gun almost. sighting it in was pretty easy. The elevated cheek rest worked well for me. Here's a picture of the final target






This was at 50 yards with iron sights.

My favorite part of shooting this time was I got the opportunity to shoot a .54 black powder rifle. Even hit the target at 50 yards with it .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

IMO you can't go wrong with a CZ. I have the 455 with all three barrels. I love it too !

Have fun my friend !


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm impressed by this one I may have to purchase another. Their entire line of products are works of art.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought a CZ tactical 22 with a 16 inch threaded barrel. It is by far the best, most accurate 22 I've owned. Will be my main super stealth hunting rifle. I never really had given CZ much thought being a Rem and Savage guy. But now I highly recommend them to everyone. A 204 Ruger American and a 308 are on the short list.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A CZ 527 in 7.62x39 would be a nice one to own.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice group. Congrats on the acquisition.


----------

